# USE-Flag in package.use wird von emerge nicht genutzt?

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe wieder ein seltsames Phänomen hier entdeckt:

In meiner Package.use sind zwei Pakete mit den USe-Flags "real" und "win32codecs" eingetragen. emerge will aber ohne diese Use-Flags arbeiten.

```
Tux carhai # emerge -pvt k3b win32codecs

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4  USE="(-real)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0  USE="dvd emovix* encode ffmpeg flac mad musepack musicbrainz* sndfile* sox* taglib* vcd vorbis wav (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -lame" LINGUAS="de -ast -be -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mai -nb -nds -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB                                                                                                                       

[ebuild  N    ]  media-video/emovix-0.9.0  USE="(-win32codecs)" 11,033 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-sound/sox-14.3.0  USE="alsa encode ffmpeg flac id3tag ladspa mad ogg png pulseaudio sndfile wavpack -ao -debug -oss" 985 kB

Total: 4 packages (2 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 12,017 kB
```

Muss aber schon mal geklappt haben:

```
Tux carhai # euse -I win32codecs

global use flags (searching: win32codecs)

************************************************************

[- C  ] win32codecs - use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

Installed packages matching this USE flag: 

media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1

media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1

local use flags (searching: win32codecs)

************************************************************

[- C  ] win32codecs (media-libs/xine-lib):

 Enable support for loading and using Windows 32-bit binary codecs on x86 Linux and FreeBSD. Enabling this USE flag might make the package non-redistributable in binary form.

```

Was habe ich übersehen? Hier läuft ein amd64:

```
Tux carhai # uname -a

Linux Tux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #1 SMP Sun Nov 7 12:46:15 CET 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Uwe

----------

## firefly

weil diese beiden useflag über dein verwendeted profil gesperrt sind für diese pakete.. Beachte das die useflags in klammern stehen "()"

Manche useflags werden gesperrt, wenn entweder die funktionalität, welche mit dem use-flag aktiviert wird, für die entsprechende CPU-Architektur überhaupt nicht funktioniert oder es gravierende Bugs gibt.

----------

## uhai

Danke schön, das wusste ich nicht.

Dann heißt  *Quote:*   

> Installed packages matching this USE flag:
> 
> media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1
> 
> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1 

  nicht,dass diese packages mit dem USE-Flag installiert sind, sondern dass diese packages das USE-Flag nutzen könnten, oder?

Uwe

----------

